# Paleo muesli in Aldi



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2017)

Ain't been here for a while, so apologies if this has already been mentioned.  I've been buying the Paleo Muesli in Aldi.  It's the only cereal I can have that has no effecy at all on my bloods, even if I fill my bowl & have milk.  It's really nice, though the seeds can get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 9, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ain't been here for a while, so apologies if this has already been mentioned.  I've been buying the Paleo Muesli in Aldi.  It's the only cereal I can have that has no effecy at all on my bloods, even if I fill my bowl & have milk.  It's really nice, though the seeds can get stuck in your teeth.


Whats the info if you don't mind me asking Mark, don't have an Aldi but may look into someone else picking it up for me  x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 9, 2017)

Can't say I have seen it in Aldi and their website doesn't list anything: https://www.aldi.co.uk/search?text=paleo muesli


----------



## Amigo (Jul 9, 2017)

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/aldi-foodie-market-nutty-paleo-muesli-534057588?v2=false

Looks to be 7 grams carb for less than 2 ounces (in old money)!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2017)

They have 2 types.  One with fruit and one without.  The fruit one is berries.  I think it's mainly made up of different kinds of seeds and coconut.  Lots of fibre so slow release carbs.  I tested my bs and it actually went down after, even though I had a lot more than the recommended quantity.


----------



## khskel (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks interesting Mark, I might have to give that a try.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 10, 2017)

Does it actually taste good though? Some of this stuff I end up with jaw ache and bits stuck in my teeth like I've been chewing on the floor of the budgie cage! I think my mouth is too sensitive for all this sharp food!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Does it actually taste good though? Some of this stuff I end up with jaw ache and bits stuck in my teeth like I've been chewing on the floor of the budgie cage! I think my mouth is too sensitive for all this sharp food!


It's not chewy & tastes ok to me, though the seeds can get in your teeth.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's not chewy & tastes ok to me, though the seeds can get in your teeth.



I'll give it a go Mark (as long as I'm near a toothbrush! )


----------



## ianerc (Aug 11, 2017)

Just bought some. Nutty Paleo Muesli at £2.70ish for a 140g packet. Ingredients: Linseed, crushed cashews (13%), sunflower kernels, walnuts (8%), pumpkin seeds, date paste, hemp seed, coconut chips, honey, salt.
100g is 523 calories,15g carb and 22g protein.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 11, 2017)

Haven't had a bowl of cereal in a year, I'm drooling about the prospect!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 11, 2017)

£2.70 for 140g  You'd only get about 4 portions out of it.  I thought Aldi was supposed to be cheap!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 11, 2017)

It ain't cheap.  4 portions is about right if you fill your bowl (like I do).  I buy it every now & then for a change.  Nice with a few blackberries.


----------



## Blue flash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lidl do a similar mix but its sold as a cereal topping, rather the main course. I add it to oats and coconut

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Products.htm?articleId=1187


----------



## Browser (Dec 27, 2017)

Lidl’s Simply Sumptuous Really Nutty ( 42% nuts) Muesli works well for me. Delicious!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 30, 2017)

Our Aldi has stopped selling it now.  Obviously not popular enough.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 30, 2017)

I looked in ALDI yesterday for it but couldn't find any  assumed they did not stock it


----------



## Carl Jones (Dec 30, 2017)

I bought something similar in Tesco today. Small box compared to normal muesli, and yeah expensive. Fruit version was a fair bit higher on the sugar scale, but the fruitless version was low. I'll let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## Sarah Norris (Jan 11, 2018)

I make my own, I found this recipe for cinnamon granola and have it with yoghurt  https://www.everydaysugarfree.co.uk/recipes/category/Breakfast


----------

